# Housing in Abu Dhabi or Ruwais



## Dave&Mary2018

I am taking a job at the nuclear power plant that has me living in Ruwais. I need some information on getting reasonable accomodations for my wife in Abu Dhabi. 
1 - 2 bedrooms, preferably furnished, within walking distance for groceries and a safe part of town.

Any info or suggestions would be appreciated.

Is there any housing in Ruwais that would meet the above Criteria?

Thanks in advance,

Dave and Mary


----------



## mammy1

Hi Dave and Mary , I hope it's ok to reply . It's been a few years now since I left Abu Dhabi but Ive lived in a few places in the city and out . Khalidiyah was a good neighbourhood lots of apartments and some town villas . It's bustling lots of little grocery stores as we used to call them small corner shop type stores but it has Abellas and spinneys. Cabs are cheap and easy to pick up . The corniche front is the full sea view but busy all day long . That's said most of the city is alive lots of little cafeterias and several malls are a short cab ride again doctors hospitals all those things are around . 
Runwais is quite a long way from Abu Dhabi on island . I am sure you are aware of that . As for furnished I am not sure there are too many . Often someone in your company will be able to give you a lot of information . A lot of the couples from my Husbands company used vision towers . It's very nice . Very busy . Not far from Abu Dhabi Mall . I didn't live there so I can't say . I lived in khalidiyah and was blissfully happy with my kids . Does your company have an on boarding department ? Not many do , but occasionally some do . 
I don't want to bombard you with lots of neighbourhoods and building names first off but feel,free if you want to ask me anything else . I spent 5 years there with my family and we got to know the good the bad . I wish you all the best with your move .


----------



## isicman

Best place to live in Abu dhabi (for apartments) is Al Reem island.
I don't know much for villas.
The UAE in general is very safe at any time of the day or night, there is not really neighborhoods to avoid.
Ruwais is 2hrs away from Abu Dhabi town, I wouldn't advise to drive everyday.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papaikoutea

Dave and Mary,

I work at Barakah nuclear plant and live in ADNOC housing in Ruwais. Depending on your company contract, will depend on what housing you'll be provided in Ruwais. I'm here on a bachelor contract and I've been provided basically the equivalent of a hotel room in Ruwais with access to the company cafeteria and exercise facilities, plus bus rides to/from the nuclear plant. I can bring my spouse here and she can stay with me in the room, but she needs to be registered. In my opinion, it might be pretty boring staying here (for your spouse). There's a guy 2 doors down from me that brought his wife and she seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Papaikoutea

Oh, more information...

Company runs a bus between the nuclear plant site and Abu Dhabi on Wednesday/Thursday, then from Abu Dhabi back to the site on Sunday/Monday. Trip is about 4 hours (free though).

Taking a government bus from Ruwais to Abu Dhabi is anywhere from 3 - 4 hours depending which bus you get on and costs less than 10 USD.


----------



## Wmayes26

Dave and Mary,
I arrived in Ruwais, working at Barakah, in January and my wife and I are in a company provided three bedroom apartment. If ti is company provided, it will come unfurnished with no appliances. Ikea (in Abu Dhabi) and Lulu (in Ruwais at Mall and similar to Walmart quality) are the easiest options. Both deliver and Ikea will set up for small fee. As far as walking, it will be too hot here shortly and there is bus transportation that is free. There are small groceries spread throughout the apartments and stores at the mall and downtown. 
Bill


----------



## TheWinkingtTger

Hi Mammy, Please can I ask which school your children attended whilst living in Khalidiyah?

We are looking to move out this summer and as yet have not enrolled in a school or know where to look for housing in terms of the different areas. I was looking at BSAK if that's any help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## candu

Wmayes26 said:


> Dave and Mary,
> I arrived in Ruwais, working at Barakah, in January and my wife and I are in a company provided three bedroom apartment. If ti is company provided, it will come unfurnished with no appliances. Ikea (in Abu Dhabi) and Lulu (in Ruwais at Mall and similar to Walmart quality) are the easiest options. Both deliver and Ikea will set up for small fee. As far as walking, it will be too hot here shortly and there is bus transportation that is free. There are small groceries spread throughout the apartments and stores at the mall and downtown.
> Bill


Hey Bill,
I am in negotiations right now to come and work at the power plant there.
I would appreciate if you could help me with few questions I have in my mind.
How are working conditions there?
What will you define as a suitable salary for canadian expat with a reactor operator license?
What kind of accommodation are they offering at Ruwais? I plan to bring my family over but not sure if i want to keep them at Ruwais or Ab Dhabi.
Can you please give an insight on monthly expenditure :
Food
Car and Gas
Hydro
Schooling for kids
Cell phone
Internet
any other expenses you think people incur?
Thanks in advance,
Aj


----------



## Tempeh

Would also be interested about information about the provided housing, I'm single in my early 30s, so has minimum needs. Are the housing furnished? Internet?


----------



## Imo

AJ,

Did you get any responses from Bill. I am also interested to know and kind in a similar situation as you.


----------



## NIRAL

Hello,
I will be going to shift to Jabel Dhana.
and as my contract with my company is Accommodation shall be arranged by my own.
so, can anyone guide me how i can get Studio or 1BHK room near to Jabel Dhana.
and what will be the Average Rent for that.
Your reply will be highly appriciated.
Thanks
Niral


----------



## noor.salma

Hi,
I have been living in Abu Dhabi for 7 years now. I am working woman and i think the place place for your wife is Al Reem.
There are so many apartments and villas as well and reasonable cost. From Abu Dhabi, maximum of 2 hr will be there.


----------



## eaoconnor90

candu said:


> Hey Bill,
> I am in negotiations right now to come and work at the power plant there.
> I would appreciate if you could help me with few questions I have in my mind.
> How are working conditions there?
> What will you define as a suitable salary for canadian expat with a reactor operator license?
> What kind of accommodation are they offering at Ruwais? I plan to bring my family over but not sure if i want to keep them at Ruwais or Ab Dhabi.
> Can you please give an insight on monthly expenditure :
> Food
> Car and Gas
> Hydro
> Schooling for kids
> Cell phone
> Internet
> any other expenses you think people incur?
> Thanks in advance,
> Aj


Hello,
Did you ever get these answers? My family and myself would be moving with my husband, as well. He is looking to be a RO or SRO at Barakah. How have things been going for you? Thank you!


----------



## UKMS

eaoconnor90 said:


> Hello,
> Did you ever get these answers? My family and myself would be moving with my husband, as well. He is looking to be a RO or SRO at Barakah. How have things been going for you? Thank you!


Just FYI That was posted 3 years ago


----------



## eaoconnor90

UKMS said:


> Just FYI That was posted 3 years ago


Yes, I’m hoping they have more knowledge now having been there a bit.


----------



## Stevesolar

eaoconnor90 said:


> Yes, I’m hoping they have more knowledge now having been there a bit.


More likely they never stayed and do not now read the forum


----------



## helmimurad

I am taking a job at the nuclear power plant that has me living in Ruwais. I need some information on getting reasonable accomodations for my Parent in Abu Dhabi. 1 - 2 bedrooms, preferably furnished, within walking distance for groceries and a safe part of town. Any info or suggestions would be appreciated. Is there any housing in Ruwais that would meet the above Criteria? Thanks in advance, HM


----------

